# Please hug your dogs today...



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Because while we never know how long we'll get to share our time with them, we can all probably agree it's never long enough. 
This morning I accompanied my dear friend Maggie as she let her 9 year old boy go to the bridge. UKC Grand Champion Quintus Seritorious, CGC TDI aka "Quincy") was to Maggie her "heart" dog. When Quincy was diagnosed 9 months ago with a mass in his chest, Maggie didn't give up: Quincy went through chemo, rebounded fantastically, and was his old self for the next 8 months. 3 weeks ago a recheck revealed that the cancer had returned; we saw a steady decline. Maggie's ultimate gift to her ultimate best friend was letting him go peacefully. Maggie was too distraught to stay with Quincy during the procedure (her being so upset was upsetting Quincy), so she said goodbye and left the room. I held Quincy's head until the end. 
Afterwards I came home, sat on the floor with my three girls, and bawled. Then we all got up and headed for a hike in the snow.
Don't take a MINUTE with them for granted.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I know how true this is, having lost Thor recently which was totally unexpected. I want to go run and hug Freya. So sorry about Quincy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LeeAnn - Everyone should be so blessed as to have a friend like you. Thank you for being there for Maggie and Quincy.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 
Quincy lived a great life surrounded with love. Hugs for you and your friend Maggie! 

And thank you for the reminder, that's very true.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful, giving thing you did for your friend and for quincy. and thank you for the reminder to cherish every second.

rest in peace, bless your heart quincy.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

:rip: Quincy.

It was so wonderful of you to help out during such a trying time for a friend.
Although it's difficult to have to let a pet go, bless your friend for not holding on too long and having him suffer.
I've seen friends who hold on for their own sakes and make the dogs suffer.

Both dogs in our pack have been hugged A LOT today.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your friend :hugs:

Thank you for the reminder, sometimes it is easy to get so caught up in 'stuff'. :hugs:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the thoughts & hugs. Maggie is like a sister to me, her Quincy was my girl's uncle (Quincy's full brother is Ruby's father). Quincy was a spark in the darkness, he will be missed.


----------

